

Proposed changes to haproxy chef cookbook - freerobby
https://github.com/cookbooks/haproxy/pull/2

======
freerobby
The maintainer of the cookbook doesn't use haproxy, and would like a second
opinion. If you use haproxy and think my commits are an improvement, can you
please leave a comment saying so?

